

Music Hack Day - 24 hours to build music-related hacks. - chrislo
http://musichackday.org/info/

======
chrislo
There's a list of hacks here: <http://musichackday.org/info/Hacks>

I particularly liked the Music Zeitgeist which analyzed the lyrics of popular
songs from the 1950s to the present day:
<http://zeitgeist.cristianobetta.com/charts/decade/1980>

The "best hack" prize went to Music Bore - an automated DJing system:
<http://musichackday.org/index.php?page=MusicBore>

~~~
aw3c2
That Zeitgeist project is interesting. It shows (of course only for this
subset) how negative the popular mainstream music has become. It's mostly no
more "hooray, I am in love, holidays, just happy, let's party" but "she/he
broke my heart, the world is so terrible, my rehab #3" etc. I can't stand all
this negative-emo stuff.

------
_pius
Would've been nice to hear of this a few days earlier. ;)

